# Got Good News Today



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So I got permission to hunt a plot of land today. Went there to check it out and found some tracks. Yeah, my first Deer session.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

biobacon said:


> So I got permission to hunt a plot of land today. Went there to check it out and found some tracks. Yeah, my first Deer session.


Good luck! and besides tasting AWESOME!!!! the buck you kill today is not amped up on testosterone tomorrow and crashing through the windshield of some soccer mom's minivan!

Therefore, hunting saves lives!!!


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Good luck with hunting season... I hope you get them before the rut...


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Happy hunting


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

alwaysready said:


> I miss the time when Square meant Fair, Gay meant Happy and a Joint was a place you Hung Out!


I like your signature


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Good luck and have a blast! :congrat:


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Good luck and have fun. I saw a true giant this morning. Not where I can hunt but that sure gets the blood pumping


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

i have hunted everything it is not something I am into now.

but when a friend sends me back strap, sausage and cubed venison 
]I don't send it back I beat the snot out of it and chicken fry it.
or have it for breakfast lunch and dinner. :2thumb:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We call backstrap "meat candy". Pan cooked with some onion it just can't be beat. Have fun hunting, Bio, and stay safe. You're in for some good times.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

nightwing said:


> I like your signature


Thank you NW.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

I walked the granddaughter north a couple hundred yards to the north to the county road last Fiday morning at 7 A.M. (She's 8 and at least once a year we get song dog tracks down the middle of the drive). It was raining, her bus was approaching from the East, the nearest neighbor a half mile away is comin' south down his drive with his lights on. And here come two bucks right into the middle of the gathering- a 6 and an 8. After chasin' and watchin' and huntin' for 56 years-may you never loose your sense of excitement, i haven't.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We got out for the early archery season yesterday afternoon. 

For those of you who don't know this already, my wife is and has always been very much a tomboy, and she was a champion archer when she was a kid. She used to compete a lot and has a couple milk crates full of trophies. She hunts extensively, and at the age of 40 has 42 deer under her belt. 

I, on the other hand, have managed to bag 2 small deer in my life, and for all intents and purposes, am a very novice hunter.

So yesterday 5 of us went out. We went to a farm belonging to a buddy of my father in law. FIL is a senior hunter, meaning he can use a rifle in the early season. He bagged a very respectable doe and is going to split the meat with the farm owner. My wife took her bow, the neighbor girl (13 and a second year hunter) and our 6 year old son (armed with his IPad), and I was sent off on my own with my bow for my first archery hunt. I left my bow release in the car, and didn't see anything anyway, but time spent in the woods is never wasted. DW and her crew saw 15 turkeys but no deer.

After shooting time, DW and I dragged FIL's doe the 100 or so yards from the kill site to his truck for him and we dropped off the neighbor girl, came home, and quartered up the deer.

It was a really nice afternoon.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

MMM, the neighbor I mentioned is the one we took you and Sue to meet when you were here.


----------

